
Harvard Medical School: Protein Folding Revolution - toomuchtodo
https://hms.harvard.edu/news/folding-revolution
======
toomuchtodo
TLDR ML is getting closer to solving protein folding. New method predicts
structures 1 million times faster than previous methods.

> Reporting online in Cell Systems on April 17, systems biologist Mohammed
> AlQuraishi details a new approach for computationally determining protein
> structure—achieving accuracy comparable to current state-of-the-art methods
> but at speeds upward of a million times faster.

~~~
DoreenMichele
I would suggest you add the word "protein" to the title (before "folding) to
make it clearer.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Done. Much obliged.

